# UPS Backup Time?



## Shibaprasad (Apr 21, 2012)

What Should be the backup time of my 600VA APC UPS under normal load (movie, internet etc)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 21, 2012)

depends on your pc config.to get an idea do this:
1.go to extremevision online power calculator eXtreme Power Supply Calculator
2.calculate your pc load(select system load as per your situation when watching movies/browsing etc as default value is 90%).
3.calculate total load on ups by adding load of pc calculated in step 2 & of other devices connected to ups like monitor.
4.backup time=(58320/total load calculated in step 3) seconds.


----------



## Shibaprasad (Apr 21, 2012)

@whitestar_999
my pc config is in my signature with samsung b2030 20' monitor


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 21, 2012)

about 6 min assuming 60% system load(minimum value in online calculator) which is high for normal usage.for general usage it should be ~30% or less so backup time should be ~12-15 min at least.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 21, 2012)

2-3min while gaming & 10+ under light load (movie, etc).


----------



## Shibaprasad (Apr 21, 2012)

it giving me 6 min full backup during internet surfing (BSNL modem is also on UPS) and then beeping continuously for 2 min til shutdown. Is it ok?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 22, 2012)

8min backup? this is more or less ok.


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2012)

@ OP - this should give you an clear idea - look at the Runtime Graph 

APC Back-UPS 600, 230V without auto shutdown software, India


----------

